# Amplificador HITACHI HA-4500 1979



## kunio09 (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola a todo antes de empezar a explayarme en el asunto, me siento muy contento por a ver encontrado a tantas personas en un solo sitio que les apasiona este mundo tan grandioso del audio y que comparten todos sus conosimientos sin esperar nada a cambio mas que un agradesimiento o tan solo el reto de aportar algo útil a la causa que a merite.

Bueno aca les muestro mi potencia Vintage que con mucho cariño uso y cuido, casi llegue a desprenderme de ella este año sin medir bien lo que estaba haciendo hasta que me callo la ficha y me di cuenta lo p****o que estaba siendo de tan solo pensarlo, esta nena callo en mis mano poco antes de dejar mi antiguo trabajo, tirada en un rincón polvoriento y olvidado por el tiempo estaba ahí casi perfecta de no ser por el polvo y algunas rallitas que tiene la carcasa, sin medir consecuencias y por el dinero que me debían meses después del descubrimiento yacía sobre un mueble en mi casa esperando a que le coloque algunas cajas, que mas tarde llegaron, por una cosa del destino no puede probar a la nena con unas cajas RCA de 12" vintage que supe conseguir por unos pocos 60 pesos en excelentes condiciones, hoy están en el comedor de un muy buen amigo mio el cual se encuentra muy contento con los RCA, bueno después llegaron las cajas que hoy en día tengo puestas dos Sanyo 2 vias 50watts Japonesas con un rango muy amplio desde bajos medio y agudos, en el camino  calleron en mis manos por unos 500 pesos dos Baffles GEMINI GSM 1545 3vias 175watts excelente sonido pero demasiado grandes para la piesa de uno, los vendí y segui con mis lindos sanyo 2 vias que muy conforme estoy, pero algo tiene que cambiar.

LLegue acà como la mayoria, imagino, buscando información que nos quite las dudas y que llene el vació que generan las misma con teoria practica y fundamentos, y nos encamine a el HIFI HIEND o el camino que cada uno busque, el mio es el HIFI, les voy a dejar la información que tengo del Amplificador para escuchar opiniones y también algunas fotos del mismo y fotos tambien de los baffles que antes mencione, también quiero comentarles que estoy empezando a atar cabos sueltos con un proyecto que hace tiempo me viene rondando la cabeza y es construirme dos torres HIFI a bajo costo con parlantes nacionales, algo difícil de lograr pero no imposible gracias a las tantas cosas que ya e leído en este foro cuando tengas novedades iré postiando los avances  me voy despidiendo y espero opiniones sobre la potencia.

Amplificador Stereo Hitachi Modelo HA-4500 

45 Watts + 45 Watts RMS 

Controles de aluminio por puntos 
Panel Frontal de aluminio pulido. 
Filtro Loudness Circuit 
Filstro Subsonic Circuit 
Varias Entradas & Salidas 
Vumetro de LEd rojos (Left + Right) 

Revision.

Panel Frontal de Aluminio: 
Power On/off switch 
Speaker Off / A / B / A+B (Selector rotativo) 
Phones 6.5mm stereo output socket 
Potenciometro por puntos de Bajo (-10.. 0.. +10) 
Potenciometro por puntos de Agudos (-10.. 0.. +10) 
Potenciometro de Balance  
Potenciometro por puntos de Volumen
switch Filtro Subsonic on/off  
switch Filtro Stereo / Mono 
switch Filtro Loudness on/off 
Tape 1/ Source / Tape 2 Input select switch (also includes deck 2 to 1 & deck 1 to 2 dubbing selectors) 
switch Function: Tuner / Phono / Auxiliary (Con indicador LED) 

Medicion marcada en el Display:- 
Watts into 8ohms: (0 -60wattts per channel) 
Db: (-36 - +3) 

Panel Trasero: 
Speaker A o B Output Screw Terminals: Left + Right Channels (4 - 16ohms). 
Speaker  A+B  Output Screw Terminals: Left + Right Channels (8 - 16 ohms). 

Inputs (RCA): Tape 1 + Tape 2 + Phono + Auxiliary + Tuner 
Inputs (DIN): Tape 1 

Outputs (RCA): Tape 1 + Tape 2 
Outputs (DIN): Tape 1 



Una duda sobre el amplificador si hay alguien que entienda para que me sirve tener en el selector de Parlantes dos canales A o B  y u otra tercera opción A+B, en las especificaciones figura las impedancias que manejan cada CANAL como dato extra. No entiendo porque 4 parlantes si es un Amplificador Stereo. 

Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leer este pergamino y desde ya muchas GRACIAS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2009)

Tranquilos, por favor!

Kunio09: por lo que pones de especificaciones completas sobre los canales de salida


> Panel Trasero:
> Speaker A o B Output Screw Terminals: Left + Right Channels (4 - 16ohms).
> Speaker  A+B  Output Screw Terminals: Left + Right Channels (8 - 16 ohms).


Parece que en los canales A y B, usándolos por separado, podés poner cualquiercarga entre 4 y 16 ohms. SI usás A+B, entonces la carga queda limitida a cualquier valor entre 8 y 16 ohms...lo que indica que ambos baffles derechos de A y B están en paralelo...lo mismo que para los baffles izquierdos.


----------



## kunio09 (Ago 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias por todo a todos.


----------

